# In the Olive Grove



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

My new sight-reading recording: Brian Katz's "In the Olive Grove". It is a beautiful RCM grade 5 piece.




Brian Katz is an internationally acclaimed guitarist, pianist, recording artist, improviser, composer, and music educator. He holds Mus. Bach. and Mus. M. degrees (Music Education) from the University of Toronto, and Dalcroze Eurhythmics Certification. Brian also studied jazz at Humber College in Toronto, composition and classical guitar at the Royal Conservatory of Music. "In the Olive Grove" was released in 2013 with Brian’s first solo guitar CD, “Leaves Will Speak”. It is one of RCM (The Royal Conservatory of Music) Grade 5 Repertoire and Studies.


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

nice job Ming! Is that piece in the current RCM gr.5 book? It was back in 95' when I did my gr. 5 performance exam, still play the pieces .


----------



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

thanks guys. Yes dgreen, it is still in RCM grade 5 book


----------



## chuckv97 (Jan 8, 2017)

Nice job! That’s a pretty piece.


----------

